# White Washing T&G 8 inch Pine



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am pricing a ceiling finished with 8 inch T&G Pine . I am not sure of the knot situation...what can be done to hide them and still have the semi transparent stain look ok on them ? Would just a shellac over them work ? At this point I really don't know what the HO expects . All I know is that they want the ceiling whitewashed . I don't know how heavy or how white they actually want it . I have to try and figure this out and then price it out...and there is 3000 sq ft of it on walls and ceilings . 

We don't usually see much of this around here . We did a bit of it back 12-15 years ago . I suspect there are new methods and products available ...and any hints or application tips are appreciated . LOL...once I know what we are using and how good they want it finished with regards to sanding & sealing it up and whether it is 2-3 coats of a latex base polycrylic over it or none . I can figure out my costs . 

I have read that Minwax has a semi transparent white stain in latex...but would it dry too quick to use if we had to wipe as we go ??? This is a huge job for 2 guys especially with most of it being ceiling and probably being done via brush method .


Thanks Guys !


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't think there is anything you can use to hide the knots other then going with solid
If the ho didn't want to see knots they should of went with clear stock
If the boards a long you may want to just do 2-3 at a time to prevent lap marks


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have made a nice WW out of Emusla Bond and paint. Proportions need to be experimented with to get how much opacity you want- but start with 3 EB/1 paint.
The EB is a modified alkyd I think- it might help a little with the knots- but they are there and part of the look of ww pine.
Pretty easy to work with.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was just talking with the builder and asked him to try and narrow down the look the HO wants as I sure as heck don't want to be on a different page as everyone else . He told me that they had done it before and had used either BIN or Latex primer or Oil Primer on different jobs before all brushed one coat and not to worry about knots . He just wants me to brush one coat of any of the above and quote on that . It will have to be wiped ....won't it ? IMO...that would rule out BIN drys to fast and just way to strong fume wise IMO . I read somewhere that you could use a deep base latex regular wall paint without any tint and it could also give you a whitewashed look . 

Thanks for the info guys .


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Try my formula. really. Looks like ww and not one bad coat of paint. No wiping if you figure out your proportions. I roll on and backbrush- few boards at a time so no laps. 2 guys can fly.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I was just talking with the builder and asked him to try and narrow down the look the HO wants as I sure as heck don't want to be on a different page as everyone else . He told me that they had done it before and had used either BIN or Latex primer or Oil Primer on different jobs before all brushed one coat and not to worry about knots . He just wants me to brush one coat of any of the above and quote on that . It will have to be wiped ....won't it ? IMO...that would rule out BIN drys to fast and just way to strong fume wise IMO . I read somewhere that you could use a deep base latex regular wall paint without any tint and it could also give you a whitewashed look .
> 
> Thanks for the info guys .


If your wiping it make sure you have ample dry time and lots of clean rags


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> I have made a nice WW out of Emusla Bond and paint. Proportions need to be experimented with to get how much opacity you want- but start with 3 EB/1 paint.
> The EB is a modified alkyd I think- it might help a little with the knots- but they are there and part of the look of ww pine.
> Pretty easy to work with.



I had a peek at some of your work...excellent stuff ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll see if I can dig up a pic of the ww..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe you should look into Milk Paint? 

That might be a one stop option. Just saying, something to do more research into.

Let us know how it went.

Edit: Milk paint white wash


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I considered milk before I did above project.
Milk does give a very antique y look- but has no protection.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> I considered milk before I did above project.
> Milk does give a very antique y look- but has no protection.


Why not top coat? Minwax Polycrylic? I just used some on some latex paint on drywall, came out awesome. And its sandable too. 

Just a thought that's all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

fIRST coat, semi-transparent stain, second coat clear poly.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

They wanted one coat of oil or latex or BIN primer applied by brush . The builder said that they had it done that way before and that was the acceptable level of finish required . They did not want a sealer over it...I asked ! I tend to think they already have a crew lined up for this job and since we are local to the job they had us price it to make sure the other fellows are in line with the pricing . 

I gave them an attractive price for the amount of work involved...we shall see what happens . They do a lot of new residential construction and I wanted to get a foot in the door...nothing ventured nothing gained as a couple of my other builders are basically too old to continue these days and it has hurt us this Winter .


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I'll see if I can dig up a pic of the ww..


I hope I remember this thread if I ever have the need. That looks great.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That is a good looking ceiling. 

edit: late arriver.


----------



## stl1pbr (Nov 15, 2017)

*whitewash formula*

BrushJockey, You don't happen to still have that photo of your ceiling? I am doing a whitewash on fresh T&G pine porch ceiling for a client and have have been debating how to do it. I've tried 2 parts exterior white with one part water, then wiping. It's ok, but I'm not quite satisfied. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

I have made my own whitewash by heavily diluting latex primer. You can adjust the opacity with water. ( Usually about 1/3 to 1/4 parts primer/water It looks great and is very cost effective. Easily top coated with a clear same day if needed


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Lazerlnes said:


> I have made my own whitewash by heavily diluting latex primer. You can adjust the opacity with water. ( Usually about 1/3 to 1/4 parts primer/water It looks great and is very cost effective. Easily top coated with a clear same day if needed


A method I was taught to do as well a whiiiile back.. but, I don't think that it will have a good, lasting look, color holdout, etc. I could imagine it discoloring quickly on exterior and offer little protection.

This summer we used an ArborCoat semi-trans white, made for a white wash effect. It offers wood protection and ages evenly. I sanded the pine with a 6" orbital prior to install , and cleaned it up with the dts400 sander after install. We sprayed these long t&g pine soffets and followed with a 6" stainer brush immediately, taking long finish strokes. No wiping. 
When dry, we sprayed one coat of Arborcoat clear. The final sheen showed a tiny bit of strie pattern, was more glossy where the stain was more opaque. You could only tell when you were at the top of a ladder looking down the ceiling. 2 coats of clear would solve that though. 
It looked awesome, in everyone's opinion that went there.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd look into General Finishes. They have multiple products that could possibly work for you. Their website also has a lot of good info that might be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stl1pbr (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you all very much for the replies! I appreciate it.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not around much but I just happened to pop in this AM and discovered one of my old threads had popped up . We never got that original job but have done a couple of cottages since that including my own . We used 1 part flat ceiling white and 3 parts water and I coated it with a polyacrylic satin . The boss/wife was happy as was I . It is a lot of work sanding after the first coat of poly but well worth it .:vs_coffee:


----------



## stl1pbr (Nov 15, 2017)

Lazerlnes said:


> I have made my own whitewash by heavily diluting latex primer. You can adjust the opacity with water. ( Usually about 1/3 to 1/4 parts primer/water It looks great and is very cost effective. Easily top coated with a clear same day if needed


What clear to you recommend for exterior ceiling. I was thinking waterbased to avoid the amber tone.


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

stl1pbr said:


> Lazerlnes said:
> 
> 
> > I have made my own whitewash by heavily diluting latex primer. You can adjust the opacity with water. ( Usually about 1/3 to 1/4 parts primer/water It looks great and is very cost effective. Easily top coated with a clear same day if needed
> ...


I really like the Deft water based poly with UV inhibitors


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

playedout6 said:


> I'm not around much but I just happened to pop in this AM and discovered one of my old threads had popped up . We never got that original job but have done a couple of cottages since that including my own . We used 1 part flat ceiling white and 3 parts water and I coated it with a polyacrylic satin . The boss/wife was happy as was I . It is a lot of work sanding after the first coat of poly but well worth it .:vs_coffee:


How did my formula end up in Canada?! :biggrin:

BTW playedout6, have you made anymore hole-in-ones?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope...kind of in a slump now....must be 3 years since I had an ACE . I came close a few times since but that is it . They happen when you least expect them . Sorry I took so long to reply...not on here much anymore .


----------

